# new guy needs advice



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

im really new to guns, ive never shot a gun until a few weeks ago and fell in love. so i recently purchased a sig p229r 9mm, nite sites in black nitron but dont get to pick it up till this friday. so im wondering what kind of ammo should i get? i dont understand all the differences between ammo like the grains and stuff. is there different ammo im supposed to buy for breaking it in? any help pls? 

Ricky.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

ohhh ya. one more thing. since the gun is brand new, how do i break it in? is there anything im supposed to do before i actually fire the gun? i'll be taking a handgun safety course before i pick up the gun.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Before you get ahead of yourself take it home and learn to field strip it, clean it, and lube it right. I would recommend shooting standard ball ammo in for a few hundred rounds. Set your target at 10yds and pay more attention to the function of your gun. If everything is going OK then you can start trying to knock the bullseye out of the target. Good luck.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Before you get ahead of yourself take it home and learn to field strip it, clean it, and lube it right. I would recommend shooting standard ball ammo in for a few hundred rounds. Set your target at 10yds and pay more attention to the function of your gun. If everything is going OK then you can start trying to knock the bullseye out of the target. Good luck.


ok. how do i learn to take it apart? does it come with the owners manual? what kind of lube and what do i lube? any specific ball ammo or does it matter? forgive me i have no idea how to manage a gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Badshot your owners manual should explain how to field strip it along with a few pictures. So far as cleaning it get a kit at Wally World or the gun shop where you bought it. Hoppes makes them. Ammo: I would go to WW and get Winchester White Box. It's about the least expensive out there. Good luck.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Hi Badshot your owners manual should explain how to field strip it along with a few pictures. So far as cleaning it get a kit at Wally World or the gun shop where you bought it. Hoppes makes them. Ammo: I would go to WW and get Winchester White Box. It's about the least expensive out there. Good luck.


gothcha, thanks Baldy!!!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome Badshot. Just remember to have fun and enjoy yourself. This is a great hobby/sport that you can meet a bunch of really cool people in. Good luck.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a Sig 229 9mm :smt023


----------



## kingalls (Feb 26, 2007)

You started out with one great gun...I have a 229R in .40, love it.


----------



## kingalls (Feb 26, 2007)

And another thing, Badshot...With a little practice, you can change your screen name to "Good Shot." :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

BADSHOT said:


> im really new to guns, ive never shot a gun until a few weeks ago and fell in love. so i recently purchased a sig p229r 9mm, nite sites in black nitron but dont get to pick it up till this friday. so im wondering what kind of ammo should i get? i dont understand all the differences between ammo like the grains and stuff. is there different ammo im supposed to buy for breaking it in? any help pls?
> 
> Ricky.


In answer to your question:

Grains is bullet weight. 7000 grains = 1 pound
Given your stated experience I reccomend you purchase one of the following.

1. Winchester 9MM 115 grain FMJ (Full Metal Jacket). Best source usualy Walmart
2. Remington UMC 9MM 115 grain FMJ also Walmart
3. CCI Blazer (either alluminum or brass cased) 9MM 115 grain FMJ

There may be other good ammo brands in your area but these are to me standards that are generaly low cost.

Don't worry about the other grain weights or bullet types untill you know how to handle the gun.

There is not any special breakin ammo.

Have fun and get some training from range personnel or someone. Especialy SAFETY training.

Enjoy :smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

One more recommendation.

Call your favorite airlines. Buy Baldy a ticket. Get Baldy to fly to your house to show you how to field strip, clean, and shoot.

Barring that, the people you bought the gun from should be able to give you a "hands on" demo for stripping and cleaning.

But Baldy can probably do it better.

WM


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

You made a wonderful choice. I have numerous pistols, and the 9mm 229r is my favorite. Get a good holster, and practice dry firing safely (NO AMMO PRESENT). Don't worry, It'll be real hard to hurt that sig. This practice will make that first Double Action shot a cinch.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> One more recommendation.
> 
> Call your favorite airlines. Buy Baldy a ticket. Get Baldy to fly to your house to show you how to field strip, clean, and shoot.
> 
> ...


 Well I doubt that I could do it better but we sure would have a lot of fun. Sure do like to see young folks get involved in shooting. There's always something new to learn and someone to show you how.:smt1099


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

TOF said:


> In answer to your question:
> 
> Grains is bullet weight. 7000 grains = 1 pound
> Given your stated experience I reccomend you purchase one of the following.
> ...


thanks for the feedback. im gonna start looking for some ammo before this friday so that everything will be ready. yes i plan on a safety training course before i pick up the gun. i know that this hobby can be very dangerous and just wanna make sure that im safe and whoever is around me is also safe. also my buddy is LAPD so he's gonna give me some pointers as well.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

kingalls said:


> You started out with one great gun...I have a 229R in .40, love it.


thats what the guys at the gun store said too!!!


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

Queeqeg said:


> I have a Sig 229 9mm :smt023


but then mine is just a two tone with nightsights..no rail either


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

Your buddy from LAPD should show you the correct way to begin handgun shooting. I agree with Baldy's remarks, but since you are a "new" shooter, may I suggest moving the target a little closer than 10 yards. The seven yard line is considered the standard starting practice range for a handgun. Your cop friend will tell you police statistics reveal most defensive shootings occur within 10-20 feet. Plus, you may get discouraged if your holes are too far apart at 30 feet. Try closer than move out as you begin to feel comfortable with your new handgun. Always remember three things: consider the gun ALWAYS loaded, keep your finger off the trigger and ALWAYS keep the barrel pointed down range.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

SigZagger said:


> Your buddy from LAPD should show you the correct way to begin handgun shooting. I agree with Baldy's remarks, but since you are a "new" shooter, may I suggest moving the target a little closer than 10 yards. The seven yard line is considered the standard starting practice range for a handgun. Your cop friend will tell you police statistics reveal most defensive shootings occur within 10-20 feet. Plus, you may get discouraged if your holes are too far apart at 30 feet. Try closer than move out as you begin to feel comfortable with your new handgun. Always remember three things: consider the gun ALWAYS loaded, keep your finger off the trigger and ALWAYS keep the barrel pointed down range.


thanks for the advice!!!


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

BADSHOT said:


> ok. how do i learn to take it apart? does it come with the owners manual? what kind of lube and what do i lube? any specific ball ammo or does it matter? forgive me i have no idea how to manage a gun


Guess you've just about got it by now. good news is Sig is the simplest to break down. Lock the slide back and turn down the lever on the left front of the slide and off she comes! Then you remove the spring/guide rod and the barrel. voila! Enjoy your Sig.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Get started on the right foot. Take yourself and your pistol to the nearest NRA instructor and attend a Basic Pistol class ASAP. www.nra.org


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Get started on the right foot. Take yourself and your pistol to the nearest NRA instructor and attend a Basic Pistol class ASAP. www.nra.org


i will. pick up my gun on friday. class first thing saturday morning at 9am. man am i excited!!!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

BADSHOT said:


> i will. pick up my gun on friday. class first thing saturday morning at 9am. man am i excited!!!


Thanks for sharing your enthusiasm. :mrgreen:

Keep us posted on your progress.

WM


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

*new gun*

hi badshot, next gun on my list is a sig 229! it will be the first gun ive bought brand new in a long time & its going to be my carry gun. im getting the 40 cal. so i can get conversion barrels for 9mm & 357 sig. later. you picked a very good gun for someone that doesn't know much about them. remember you can get all kinds of strip down manuals with pics on the internet for just about any gun. good luck, & have fun with it. i know i will when i get mine at the latest 2 weeks from now.

later
Stormbringerr


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi,

A few things.

I suspect you are in California. If so, most indoor ranges require that you shoot lead free ammo. Mine does. Winchester winclean is the way to go. Like others have said, 115 grain is just fine.

This is the cheapest I've found and if you like you can get it in bulk:
http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=897555

Join the NRA.

Practice, practice, practice.

Buy a decent cleaning kit. Some Hoppes #9 solvent and you are all ready to clean it. You can lube it with Mil-tec, but I prefer Slide Glide for all metal to metal. http://www.brianenos.com/pages/slide-glide.html

As you can see from my signature, I'm a big fan of Sig and I KNOW you will love yours.

I'm not sure where you are in CA, but I'm in Ventura County and work in the Valley, so if I can help, let me know. Feel free to contact me.


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few things.
> 
> ...


thanks for the advice and help offer. im located in canoga park. i already picked up my ammo. i got 300 rounds of cci blazer alum 115 gr fmj. TODAY IS THE DAY I PICK UP MY GUN!!!!!! CANT WAIT. i'll pick up a cleaning kit along with my gun and a nice case. i'll learn to disassamble the gun tonight. get it all cleaned a lubricated. then, im off to class at 9am tomorrow morning. i'll keep you guys updated. thanks for all the replies guys. i know i'll be able to ask you all my dumb questions as they come along.

Ricky


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

*update*

well guys, picked up the gun yesterday got all the needed tools for the cleaning. got home field stripped it. cleaned and lubed as directed. had my class. shot off 50 rounds with the instructor and lived up to my name through my first 20 rounds. then the instructor told me i was using my sights wrong because i was aiming too low. then the next 30 rounds werent as bad. hit the bulleye a few times. so all and all had a great time. cant wait to get back to the range and finish up the rest of my ammo. im actually pretty tired today. firing a gun uses muscles that i dont normally use. ohhh, one more funny thing i forgot to mention. on one of my rounds the shell flew up and landed between my eye and my glasses. hahaha. burned me a little bit but i was ok. thats all.

Ricky.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

What range do you shoot at?


----------



## BADSHOT (May 17, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> What range do you shoot at?


 firing line in burbank


----------

